# Best Universities for Law studies



## Nick994 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello guys,

So what are the best Universities for Lawyers? I want to enroll to LLM in Australia and some scholarships, which university gives best scholarships, thank you!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick994 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> So what are the best Universities for Lawyers? I want to enroll to LLM in Australia and some scholarships, which university gives best scholarships, thank you!


Melbourne and Sydney are probably the best but I believe scholarships are keenly contested. Check each uni website they have details of scholarships available to international students.


----------

